
Should We Be Sending K-12 Students Who Hack Their Schools to Jail? - edtechstrats
https://www.edtechstrategies.com/blog/should-we-send-students-who-hack-their-schools-to-jail/
======
raybb
I really think that the intent of the action should be taken into
consideration. Also, does anyone know if there are minimum sentences for
hacking?

~~~
edtechstrats
In many cases, these are minors. A criminal record will be a black cloud over
their future educational and employment opportunities - and could negatively
effect their life course. Perhaps they fully understand the consequences of
their actions? Perhaps schools and law enforcement have the capacity to be
nuanced in their actions? Based on my work on these issues, I question both
premises.

